

T-Mobile Says Their 4G Beats iPhone 3G or They Pay You $1000 - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/verizon-att-tmobile-4g-faster

======
phlux
I have both an iPhone 3G (and a 3Gs) and a Tmobile My Touch 4G.

While the 'H' network is not available everywhere - it is available at my
house and the 4G network is blazingly fast as compared to any ATT offering
anywhere.

Att's coverage is horrible even for 3G.

HOWEVER: I am on the _"unlimited"_ data plan on Tmobile.

IT HAS A 5 GIG LIMIT -- afterwhich they reduce your data speed to ___7 KBPS_
__

It renders the thing useless.

All carriers suck - but the rate limiting to such a ridiculous number is
enraging.

(T-mobile also screws up my bill EVERY SINGLE MONTH and their support staff
are too incompetent to fix it)

